# Blue Point Siamese



## PPVallhunds

Heres pics of my only blue point, it took ages for her points to show up she took twice as long as her sisters to show them lol but is just as naughty as the other siamese and has a flair for escaping just like her younger half sisters did the other day! Still have a long way to go with them, hoping to get a bit better with each generation.


----------



## besty74

very pretty


----------



## Souris

Very pretty mouse! But is she not a color point smoke? Because she has dark eyes.


----------



## PPVallhunds

I hadn't noticed he eyes were black in the pics that's strange, there pink in real life. unfortunately my bucks don't carry blue so I'll have to keep a son from her to get more blues.

also any tips on how to improve the blue points? Will the get darker if put to blacks or should they be put to a good blue?


----------



## PPVallhunds

Also just thought the mouse in my profile pic is this girl's great great great great grand mother.


----------



## Souris

PPVallhunds said:


> I hadn't noticed he eyes were black in the pics that's strange, there pink in real life. unfortunately my bucks don't carry blue so I'll have to keep a son from her to get more blues.
> 
> also any tips on how to improve the blue points? Will the get darker if put to blacks or should they be put to a good blue?


The points can be improved by breeding to a good blue one.
I know that on seal points breeding on extreme black is used to improve the intensity of the points, so I guess a good blue one is the shortest way to beter point on a blue point or color point smoke.


----------



## PPVallhunds

thank you, i think ill work on getting the seals there first and keep the blues going, then get in a nice blue buck, dont have a space for another buck at the moment untill the type is sorted as i have one buck for type and one nice black for points.


----------



## andypandy29us

she is beautiful


----------

